# Do your doggies like to wear bows and clothes?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

My Maggie absolutely hates to wear bows. I picked her up from the groomers and the entire drive home she is pawing her head to get that bow off. She rubs her head all into the carpet at home and refuses to wear a bow (except if I am lucky for a split second for a cute photograph). What about your babies?

I am going to try some clothes but she sure didn't want to wear any pajamas last Christmas Eve. She pretzeled herself all up and it ended up half hanging off of one side of her. She's such a mess!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just noticed you are from Raleigh, North Carolina just like me! Small world!

How old is Maggie? You can get her used to wearing bows and clothes. My Lady was rescued at age 4 and never wore bows or clothes before, but she's a diva now!

The best way to get her used to wearing a bow is to start with just an elastic band at first until she gets used to it, then move on to a bow. If you can get it in, then give her a chew or favorite toy to distract her, she'll forget about it and eventually get used to it. 

The same with clothes. Start with something very comfortable, like a shirt (but maybe not in this hot weather!) The distract her with a walk, game, etc.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I started slowly with Lacey. Loose band in her hair...lots of praise and a favorite treat. She wears a bow everyday now with no problem.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

maybe start with clips in the hair and tank tops. so it doesnt feel like too much. i got sprite when she was 3 months old---and she's always wore t-shirts and sweaters and was fine with it. also make sure its cold when they wear it. like really cold...then they should appreciate the sweaters. 

we also tried putting a sweater on gruffi---but he was always hot. LOL. he wears scarfs though...he loves it. we also tell him how really really cute he is


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Neither of my dogs like bows. At ALL! I wish Little C did because she looks so CUTE in them, but I respect her wishes as they certainly aren't necessary. As for clothes, Sir N is a clotheshorse. He LOVES them! He LOVES getting a new outfit. He LOVES going to a store and trying on everything they have and then prancing up and down the aisles in the ones he likes. He even has color preferences, though I'm not sure how that works. (He has two identical sweaters except one is red and the other green and he prefers the red.) Accordingly, his wardrobe is varied and extensive. Little C prefers to go entirely in the nude at all times. Most of the time, she gets her way. But, if she is shivering, the clothes go on. If she wants to take a walk outside in the snow and ice and the below freezing weather, the clothes and the snowsuit go on. If she is wearing clothes while in the house, she will refuse to play. She'll just lie there as if movement is too much to bear until I take her clothes off at night before bed. Then she races around like mad, practically shouting, "LOOK AT ME! I'M NAAAAAAAKED~!" Sir N simply waits for his pajamas to be put on him.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby has never had a bow because hubby says he is a boy and boys don't wear bows, but he has numerous sweaters, coats and a snow suit and he loves wearing them all. He is so funny when we buy him a new outfit he has to put it on and do the parade so we can tell him how handsome he looks, and he strutts his stuff for us, it is so cute.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Mine love their bows and clothes!







Unfortunately, Shrek is an opportunist who uses the clothes to grab onto when they wrestle, and he has torn her prettiest dress- so I have been dressing Sylphide less and less.







They are very, very good about putting in their bows and their clothes - but just as quick to race around, wrestle, and mess them all up!


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

LOVES clothes but hates the hair wear! 
www.divashop.com, drsfosterandsmith.com, moderntails.com, puppiaworld.com, pawandchic.com, oooh lots more!!!
love lei.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybinks22_@Jul 25 2005, 11:41 PM
> *LOVES clothes but hates the hair wear!
> www.divashop.com, drsfosterandsmith.com, moderntails.com, puppiaworld.com, pawandchic.com, oooh lots more!!!
> love lei.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84506*


[/QUOTE]
Just to let you know www.divashop.com is run by a puppy broker.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 26 2005, 09:10 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let you know www.divashop.com is run by a puppy broker.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84542
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jul 26 2005, 09:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84574
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah. I will admit she has some cute stuff but I refuse to support her.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley likes to be naked...all natural!








Occasionally I will put a comfy shirt on him...but he "frowns" and people around here laugh at me.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Jul 25 2005, 05:31 PM
> *Neither of my dogs like bows.  At ALL!  I wish Little C did because she looks so CUTE in them, but I respect her wishes as they certainly aren't necessary.  As for clothes, Sir N is a clotheshorse.  He LOVES them!  He LOVES getting a new outfit.  He LOVES going to a store and trying on everything they have and then prancing up and down the aisles in the ones he likes.  He even has color preferences, though I'm not sure how that works.  (He has two identical sweaters except one is red and the other green and he prefers the red.)  Accordingly, his wardrobe is varied and extensive.  Little C prefers to go entirely in the nude at all times.  Most of the time, she gets her way.  But, if she is shivering, the clothes go on.  If she wants to take a walk outside in the snow and ice and the below freezing weather, the clothes and the snowsuit go  on.  If she is wearing clothes while in the house, she will refuse to play.  She'll just lie there as if movement is too much to bear until I take her clothes off at night before bed.  Then she races around like mad, practically shouting, "LOOK AT ME!  I'M NAAAAAAAKED~!"  Sir N simply waits for his pajamas to be put on him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84415*


[/QUOTE]








--thats so cute!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie hates bows too...







I will put a rubber band in his head and most of the time he tries to rub his head on the carpet to get it off too. I have been tryin to get kodie used to bows and rubber bands since I got him... and hes now 2yrs old. Maybe it just depends on the dog. Kodie doesnt mind clothing though.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

oooh.. there are many online and street boutiques i can buy cute clothes other than divashop.com!!


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jul 26 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Kodie hates bows too...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Drill Sergeant hates clothes, uniforms, bows, ties, sweaters, anything that would be absolutely adorable on him.







On the other hand, I confess to being an "fashionista".


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I wouldnt say Sunny likes his bows and cloths but he puts up with them, he is soo spoiled I guess he figures if he wears the goofy stuff he will keeping getting to sleep in my bed and eat all sorts of good food lol


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

elmo hates clothes,when you put them on him he growls,and taking them off he attacks the jumpers and shakes them vigourously with his head,so needless to say that elmo just wears his fur


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kissyfur_@Jul 25 2005, 06:29 AM
> *She rubs her head all into the carpet at home and refuses to wear a bow (except if I am lucky for a split second for a cute photograph).<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84232*


[/QUOTE]
It's a malt instinct, isn't it?









Tyler hates his denim jacket bee costume, birthday hat, chinese dress, and especially his bee costume. He's okay with his camouflage jacket-maybe he knows he looks _cool_. :lol:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

and you can see by my avatar that he wears clothes.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Bows in Puddles hair, oh forget that







So I keep the top short. 
Clothes, oh he don't care what I put on him (finally got all 4 shoes on him at once).


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup loooooooves wearing bows. all i have to say is "do you want momma to put a new ribbon in your hair?" and she comes RUNNING from wherever she is and begs to get up on my lap. as for clothes, she doesn't care one way or the other. she's grateful for her raincoats, because she hates being out in the rain, but she does actually understand that she gets LESS wet and gross when she wears her raincoat! other clothes, she doesn't really care either way. she just knows she gets extra attention from strangers when she is out wearing them LOL.

ann marie and the "apathetic supermodel" buttercup 
(who has lost a pound and a half, per her vet visit yesterday! if only she'd have taken up chain smoking...she'd be even closer to a supermodel figure! LOLOLOLOLOLOL)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker loves to wear clothes...if i show him clothes he dances around in excitement...as for bows..ive never tried...
the only thing he doesnt like to wear is this outfit i got made from barkingdogclothes:









but i also got these from there and he doesnt mind them:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...Parker and Massimo are soo cute!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my Jong doenst mind clothes or bows


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Aug 7 2005, 10:19 PM
> *my Jong doenst mind clothes or bows
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
....or doggles!!! She looks soo cute in your siggy


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 7 2005, 10:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....or doggles!!! She looks soo cute in your siggy








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88186
[/B][/QUOTE]

aahahah thank u


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Aug 7 2005, 10:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

aahahah thank u






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88188
[/B][/QUOTE]
Your welcome, where did you get them from? I think they sell them pretty cheap at pet edge


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Flurry and Sassy like clothes they are pretty easy going. Sassy got used to bows after a few times. Now she doesn't mind them at all


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 7 2005, 10:35 PM
> *Your welcome, where did you get them from?  I think they sell them pretty cheap at pet edge
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88189*


[/QUOTE]

i got them from paw palace online and got an X-small...NC mom posted it before and i ordered it from there

i checked petedge, but they dont have X-small


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Aug 7 2005, 10:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got them from paw palace online and got an X-small...NC mom posted it before and i ordered it from there

i checked petedge, but they dont have X-small















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88192
[/B][/QUOTE]
Really?







Thats too bad


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got mine from here parti poodle pet supplies for a great price


----------

